# CHECK THIS OUT



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/g5mb0725Xrs


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

that looks like fun!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Love the way those 'gades toss the water off th front man that looks like a good time


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

he needed snorkles he didnt like much before he dround it


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

he has snorkels... but they weren't very tall... he came very close to them going under a couple times... looks like fun, but that was too close for comfort..


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

agreed 100 percent


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

im sorry he did have snorkles but like said above too close for comfort


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Let er' eat....

Where's Masher?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Let er EAT is right! lol Sweet vid, but DEFINATELY needs a little more snorkle lol. I was getting uncomfortable just watching how close they were getting to going under lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

gotta know when to say get a winch and yes he came close to putting his snorkles underwater ....


----------

